# Tegu Brumation correct info?



## SKY (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey tegu lovers. I found this while doing research on brumation.

"Generally speaking a tegu will hibernate for around five to six months of the year. This will take place from around the beginning of November until the beginning of April. Each tegu is different and may go into hibernation at different times, just keep an eye on how much they are eating. When they start eating less you will know it is time to prepare your tegu for their hibernation. In order to prepare your tegu for hibernation you will have to gradually lower the temperature in the tank to around 60 degrees Fahrenheit and stop feeding your tegu for two weeks (14 days) so that it will clear itself of any left over food. 
Your tegu will spend its hibernation in a hide box, and you will need to keep the lights off and mist the substrate once or twice a month. After the hibernation period is done, provide a fresh bowl of water right away, but do not offer food for a few days (so that your tegu has time to bring its temperature back up to normal levels). You will need to start adjusting your light cycle back to a normal 12 hours on and 12 hours off and voila, you've hibernated your tegu!"

Curious from the experienced owners on here how correct this information is. I have been doing a bunch of research on tegus and there doesn't seem to be much correct info out there on tegus regarding care and what not. It seems like everything I have read varies so much (especially basking temps, ambient and cool side) 

If anyone could point me in the right direction of good solid info I would love to read up, or if there are any proper tegu books out there? Sorry this kinda turned into a two parter haha anyway take care!

Oh also aren't mammals the only ones that "hibernate" and reptiles "brumate"?


----------



## SKY (Feb 3, 2017)

Never mind


----------

